# Red cherry shrimp - always in hiding



## stelci (Jan 26, 2010)

I think you are fine. Our shrimp took a while to come out of hiding. We had 3 in our main tank and liked them so much we bought a 10 gal. and made it an exclusive CR tank. The main tank cherry's would go missing for days and then once we thought we had lost them we would see them again. The main thing you need to worry about is them getting sucked into your water intake, or if you have a spike in nitrates they tend to be the first to go.
Good plant choices. They also like some frill left unplanted to float at the top. Be careful with your fish if you have any. No one bothered the shrimp but my giant danio female. She is peaceful, but she is huge and anything small enough to fit in her mouth she will eat. I saw the cherrys nearly get eaten daily till they got bigger. We feed our shrimp crab/lobster bites, flake food, and snail jello on occasion. They also like algae wafers and the hikari shrimp bites (these are hard to find)


----------



## hutchtoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, good.

These celestial danios are very young, just starting to get their color.

Regarding the intake, I put a foam sleeve on the filter to avoid that kind of trouble. 

And I could easily see setting up another species tank like you did, these red cherries are great.


----------



## stelci (Jan 26, 2010)

After first cycling the tank, we started the 10 gal. with maybe 25 cherrys of all different sizes (through aquabid.com). Amazingly, 2 months later we have the most exciting tank. 3 times as many shrimp now, and they swim around and are really crazy to watch unlike in our community tank. It is so rewarding to do an exclusive CR tank!


----------

